

Ask HN: What are you favorite hacking mantras? - waxman

I was looking at some Facebook pics of some friends who work there (i.e. I was Facebook stalking Facebookers), and I noticed a handful of awesome, hacker-spirited mantras on posters in the background. Among them were:<p>- Move fast and break things<p>- Done is better than perfect<p>- Real artists ship<p>What are some other great ones?
======
mindcrime
_Release early, release often_. (even though I don't adhere to this as well as
I should)

 _Given enough eyes, all bugs are shallow_.

 _Premature optimization is the root of all evil_.

 _Sometimes, when confronted with a problem, a programmer thinks "I know, I'll
use regular expressions." Now, he has two problems_.

------
onan_barbarian
"The reason we don't do pair programming is that our programmers are at least
twice as good as yours"

"Only take out enough to win" (with reference to Milt Berle for you
youngsters)

------
HardyLeung
The complexity of a system is quadratically proportional to the number of
hacks in the system.

------
strooltz
kiss - keep it simple stupid...

